
Of Particular Significance; Matter and Energy: A False Dichotomy (2012) - n17r4m
https://profmattstrassler.com/articles-and-posts/particle-physics-basics/mass-energy-matter-etc/matter-and-energy-a-false-dichotomy/
======
basicplus2
I always thought the story was that Matter WAS Energy..

~~~
n17r4m
My understanding is that when you smash particles together with high enough
energy, you end up with a total particle mass greater than before, and so,
yeah, in a way, it must be.

